# serious problems swallowing



## pepito89 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi allI have a sliding hiatus hernia and GERD. I currently take 20mg pantoprozale once a day and for months my reflux had all but gone away. I am suddenly having real difficulty swallowing, and feel like my throat is closing up, or like there is somehting big blocking it. Does anyone else have this? And what dosage of pantoprozale is normal?I'm wondering if upping my dosage is an option...Any thoughts on what this might be or how i can help myself would be greatly appreciated as i'm going on holiday in two days and am really uncomfortable


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I have some ongoing GERD and when I had my endoscopy they saw a Schatzki ring.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schatzki_ringThey told me if I started having problems swallowing, particularly things like meat more so than soft or liquid foods that I need to come in and they can do another endoscopy and stretch it out with a balloon to make it easier to swallow again.Right now mine is asymptomatic, but that could change at any time.I think it is time to call the doctor.


----------

